# 150g Planted Dicus Up and Running



## gklaw

Well, it is almost done. Just finished plumbing the 80 gallon sump - originally from Keivn1928. Thanks to Discus Dave for bringing it over.

Sump was modified slightly and filled with 15 gallons of bioballs with prefilter socks and the plastic mat from JL in two drip trays..

Spent a few hour trouble shooting leaks and voila! Hope all the plumbing will hold up without leak.

The next step is to remove XP4 after the sump is cycled. Tinker with an automatic water change system and close in the system with finished wood work.

Colour of water from the peat I put in the XP4. Discus are still shy, will add a few more next week. Fish pictures to come.


----------



## Peterchow

Looking Good, Gordon. Your discus will enjoy their new home.

Thanks for sharing !!!!!


----------



## plantedinvertz

Looks really Nice （：


----------



## bonsai dave

It's about time Gordon. lol The tank is looking good. The sump came from tony1928 and it's a 100 gallon sump. I like the upgrades you have done for it.. Can't wait to see it in person in a few weeks.


----------



## Adz1

Looks awesome Gordon...
really wish i had bought that tank while i had the chance....


----------



## gklaw

*Fish Pics Added*

Here are a few of the fish shots.
Large wood, most of disucs, about 8 cories sterbai, 16 rasbora are from April.
Raphael cat saved from the wall aquarium that I bought.


----------



## jobber

loving your amazon setup gordon. i also spot a sterbai! nice scape. is the tank in a quiet nook area in the living room. great looking discus.


----------



## gklaw

It is located right at the bottom of the stair to the basement. No nice sitting spot in front. I do go by that several time a day. It is across from the lanudry room, making plumbing for automation easy.

Will be adding more discus in a week or so. I found them not as shy with more number. With the large sump and filtraion, I think I should be able to overload a little bit as well.


----------



## jobber

now i remember. where the two breeding tanks were. get a lazyboy chair and place it right in that spot . that is a seriously nice tank and i like your scape. nice to see you also have a amazon setup. you do have some nice looking discus, natural wild colouration.


----------



## MadgicBug

Nice tank and filtration setup


----------



## 2wheelsx2

I didn't read carefully enough in the beginning and was going to ask about the XP4. Any reason why you're not running heaters in the sump instead of the in tanks?


----------



## beN

awesome setup gordon!


----------



## gklaw

2wheelsx2 said:


> I didn't read carefully enough in the beginning and was going to ask about the XP4. Any reason why you're not running heaters in the sump instead of the in tanks?


There is a 300W Eheim in the sump. The Elite has been moved to the sump and will be removed. I like the fluval 300E just for its cool look  and the temperature read out. Dreaming about a 500W - 600W titanium with controller. That will probably happen when I finished with the carpentry work around.


----------



## gklaw

beN said:


> awesome setup gordon!


Thanks Ben. Hopefully very low maintenance as well. That's always my goal for the hobby.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gklaw said:


> Hopefully very low maintenance as well.


Can that ever be used to describe a discus tank?


----------



## gklaw

2wheelsx2 said:


> Can that ever be used to describe a discus tank?


Time will tell. Still have to install an auto top-off and possible an auto drain - already have the drain and solenoid installed


----------



## MELLO

Awesome setup Gord!


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gklaw said:


> Time will tell. Still have to install an auto top-off and possible an auto drain - already have the drain and solenoid installed


Auto top off and drain would be great. Have you considered a continuous drip, or is that too messy?


----------



## gklaw

2wheelsx2 said:


> Auto top off and drain would be great. Have you considered a continuous drip, or is that too messy?


A continuous drip will probably be easier. However (some may disagree) I like mass water change to export a higher % of nutrient. The most I can do for this system is most likely 30 - 40 gallon dump, so for a total volume of about 200 gallon, the very top will be a 20% WC. I think continuous drip is too much water wasted.

Still thinking of the scheme for the auto water change  Have not got it totally figured out yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ah...I see. So you are going to have a reservoir and not go straight from the plumbing? Then yes, the auto changer makes a lot more sense.

Please post up pics of the auto changer (even the ideas). The engineer in me likes seeing all that gadgetry.


----------



## gklaw

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ah...I see. So you are going to have a reservoir and not go straight from the plumbing? Then yes, the auto changer makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Please post up pics of the auto changer (even the ideas). The engineer in me likes seeing all that gadgetry.


No reservoir. Plan is to go straight from plumbing. Fresh water carbon filtered. I am probably not too concern with temperature change when only doing a 20% WC but am looking into getting a thermostatic mixing valve to get the water temp set before passing through the carbon filter and then into the sump.

Will post more details and pics once I get that all figured out and plumbed - could be a month or two away. I figure with the volume of water, I only have to do 50% WC every 2 weeks or even push it to 1 month.

What discipline of engineering are you? I am in civil but in construction not design.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gklaw said:


> No reservoir. Plan is to go straight from plumbing. Fresh water carbon filtered. I am probably not too concern with temperature change when only doing a 20% WC but am looking into getting a thermostatic mixing valve to get the water temp set before passing through the carbon filter and then into the sump.
> 
> Will post more details and pics once I get that all figured out and plumbed - could be a month or two away. I figure with the volume of water, I only have to do 50% WC every 2 weeks or even push it to 1 month.
> 
> What discipline of engineering are you? I am in civil but in construction not design.


Cool. Can't wait to see details.

Geological Engineering at UBC. Currently working in the minerals industry as a geologist after changing careers 12 years ago to telecom from mineral exploration.


----------



## Diztrbd1

Great looking tank and very nice set-up Gordon!


----------



## discuspaul

Great-looking tank, Gordon.
The Amazonian set-up is very cool.


----------



## gklaw

*3 Week Update*

So three week after the set up.

Filled the sump high before I left for Vegas on January 18th.

Only maintenance are vacuuming the waste about 3 times.

Current approx. stock: 15 discus, 15 cardinal tetra, 15 black/purple rasbora, 10 galaxy reabora, 10 cory sterbi, 1 raphael cat.

Feeding: automatic feeder twice daily mixture of Tetra colorbit & Hikari discus pellet (just expired!); once a day MadgicBug beef heart potion or frozen blood worm.

So three weeks since set up with the sump, time for the first water change. In fact, the first water change since set up when I consider adding more water with the sump and fixing a coupel of leak at the sump a water change.

I know, I know, lazy and pushing the envelope . I did state that I am a believer of low maintenance and that's because no maintenance is not possible .

Fish seems to be doing great, no casualty (at least yet). A few discus are still shy (the few that have always been) with all the hiding spots. Planning to stock to around 25 - 30 (may be). Hopefully by then they will not less.


----------



## Luke78

Gordon,

Nicely layed out , got that south amercian/amazon feel and look to it.

Luke


----------



## jobber

I love the stained water look.


----------



## gklaw

jobber604 said:


> I love the stained water look.


I kind of like it too for the spot.

I was tempted to peat the 75g as well but I like the bright look in the family room - it also has a more artificial feel to it. The 75g will be changing soon anyway with 2 breeding pairs coming out soon and a few destined to the 150g. Room for more


----------



## gklaw

Luke78 said:


> Gordon,
> 
> Nicely layed out , got that south amercian/amazon feel and look to it.
> 
> Luke


Thanks, still trying to match up to yours which inspired this one


----------



## 2wheelsx2

gklaw said:


> Fish seems to be doing great, no casualty (at least yet). A few discus are still shy (the few that have always been) with all the hiding spots. Planning to stock to around 25 - 30 (may be). Hopefully by then they will not less.


I'm no discus expert, but based on my recent experience, I wouldn't worry about the shyness. If you look at my 100 gallon thread, my 5 wilds are coming to take food from my hands, but it took over a month. Now I have to push them out of the way with my gravel vac to change water. IMO, it's partially due to numbers, but but partially they just take a while to get to know you. They recognize me coming into the room now and come right up to the glass. I am so very glad Shelley, Charles, April, Joseph, Paul, Daniel and others talked me into getting discus. That tank has become the showcase of my interior.


----------



## jobber

gklaw said:


> I kind of like it too for the spot.
> 
> I was tempted to peat the 75g as well but I like the bright look in the family room - it also has a more artificial feel to it. The 75g will be changing soon anyway with 2 breeding pairs coming out soon and a few destined to the 150g. Room for more


A LED lighting system may rectify the artificial feel by providing the shimmering and dark areas in the water columns for the discus to come out and play.


----------



## gklaw

jobber604 said:


> A LED lighting system may rectify the artificial feel by providing the shimmering and dark areas in the water columns for the discus to come out and play.


Want to sell me back the LED  ? I see that you are quite fond of it. Your tank does look awesome. Just need a few more


----------



## gklaw

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'm no discus expert, but based on my recent experience, I wouldn't worry about the shyness. If you look at my 100 gallon thread, my 5 wilds are coming to take food from my hands, but it took over a month. Now I have to push them out of the way with my gravel vac to change water. IMO, it's partially due to numbers, but but partially they just take a while to get to know you. They recognize me coming into the room now and come right up to the glass. I am so very glad Shelley, Charles, April, Joseph, Paul, Daniel and others talked me into getting discus. That tank has become the showcase of my interior.


I am a strong believer that fish get personality as well. Most of them do charge to the tank as soon as they see me coming. Couple still runs away which sometimes scare the others.

It is also in a place with little traffic for them to get used to.


----------



## jobber

I am very fond of it. I has made a big impact on the tank that's for sure. Even my parents sees the justification for spending the sort of money i do. I'm overlapping a T5 and LED now. 

A few more tanks? with all a few of you guys setting up these big tanks, I may have BTS (big tank syndrome). I'd love to have a few more tanks. run them off sumps. wish they built cabinets that contain an internal sump


----------



## 2wheelsx2

jobber604 said:


> I am very fond of it. I has made a big impact on the tank that's for sure. Even my parents sees the justification for spending the sort of money i do. I'm overlapping a T5 and LED now.
> 
> A few more tanks? with all a few of you guys setting up these big tanks, I may have BTS (big tank syndrome). I'd love to have a few more tanks. run them off sumps. wish they built cabinets that contain an internal sump


You can. Get Target to build you a stand and Charles to set the sump up to fit in there, and it's turnkey.


----------



## gklaw

jobber604 said:


> I am very fond of it. I has made a big impact on the tank that's for sure. Even my parents sees the justification for spending the sort of money i do. I'm overlapping a T5 and LED now.
> 
> A few more tanks? with all a few of you guys setting up these big tanks, I may have BTS (big tank syndrome). I'd love to have a few more tanks. run them off sumps. wish they built cabinets that contain an internal sump


Just like I told everyone. Fish is just half of my hobby; the other is custom making things for fish tanks.

Try this syndrom: shop filled with tools, acrylics, wood, aluminum, electrical and pumbing parts. Picked up a cabinet saw in my van last week, it is still in there until I figure out how to squeeze that to into my garage/shop.  Wife just parked her car over my tools  Hence the reason for trying to dump the nice 55g @ $40.

Start a shop and you can customize  Pretty sure your parent will not like you messing up their garage though.


----------



## gklaw

*Just an Update*

The last WC was four weeks. Yes pushing my luck but really just too busy at work.


----------

